# Dark Vengeance sucked me back in...



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

So I haven't been active on the forumns in ages, and I haven't touched a GW model for about 2 years - all my money has gone to debt, guns and tattoos  however, I was cruising amazon for much needed zombie apocalypse bugout bag gear and Amazon suggested I buy Dark Vengeance. Fuck me sideways, I'm hooked again - the wife is not going to be happy.

I've always played chaos, Iron Warriors was my first army 10+ years ago, and from there I spent 6 years converting everything I could get my hands on into a creation Nurgle would be proud of. Now its time to do something different.

So, my question to you, if you have made it past the wall of text is: In a project log, or just in general, would you rather see a Chaos army completely converted into Word Bearers (Daemons, Cultists, Tapestries, Banners and Impurity Seals :wink or would you like to see a smaller army of Night Lords with characters based off of the Night Lords books? I found a notebook the other day full of descriptions of the Night Lords from the books, down to what Mk armour they wore, style of helmets, fine details, weapons, etc. to where I could pretty much nail them to the T. But I also love the Word Bearers.

So, what will it be. Not for gaming, simply a badass looking army. Night Lords or Word Bearers?

Cheers.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I personally love the Night Lords. Glad to have you back and can't wait to see what you come up with regardless. Ever consider a pre heresy army?


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

djinn24 said:


> I personally love the Night Lords. Glad to have you back and can't wait to see what you come up with regardless. Ever consider a pre heresy army?


Yah I'm leaning towards the Night Lords too haha  I thought about pre-heresy, but now I'm thinking of kit bashing pre-heresy parts with both normal marine and chaos marine parts. I love how the Night Lords were described in the BL trilogy. ADB described exactly what Mk each piece of armour was as well as what was painted on the faces of the helmets worn by the characters, trophies, etc. Has me way tempted to convert up the characters from the books. I have everything written down, would just have to go n Battlewagonbits and order what I need. Possible get a kit or two off forgeworld, a Tactical Marine box, Command Squad, and the Raptors box set.


Edit: I also made the mistake of looking at the Privateer Press website. Gaming wise, I have always preferred Warmahordes (mostly because I am good at it and suck at 40k) and I prefer GW for converting and modeling. Now I'm probably going to completely become immersed in the tabletop gaming scene again and blow hundreds of dollars in a matter of weeks. If I'm lucky, I may be able to get my wife into playing (possibly Warmahordes or Puppet Wars) and if I'm unlucky, I'll catch an earful and have her bugging me to just play Xbox instead as its cheaper...doh!


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Night Lords, just looked them up and they're awesome. I'd love to see a night lords army. I've been contemplating on painting mine as the Crimson Slaughter or Sons of Malice.


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Night Lords, just looked them up and they're awesome. I'd love to see a night lords army. I've been contemplating on painting mine as the Crimson Slaughter or Sons of Malice.


Night Lords are extremely badass, in both their fluff and how they look. I figure they will have a play style similar to Blood Angels, and have contemplated using the BA dex for the army list if I actually end up playing games. I typically just model and convert rather than play, but I have a lot of downtime at the moment and figure it would be fun to get back into.

Have you read the Night Lords books? If not I would highly recommend them. Gives you some insight into how they operate, their mind set, composition and so forth.

If you do end up toing Crimson Slaughter or Sons of Malice, definitely make a project log and PM me, would love to see how you do um.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I hate the Giant- Bat-On-A-Hat aesthetic of Night Lords so favour Word Bearers. Unless you are planning non-ridiculous Night Lords in which instance I want to see them.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Well, AD-B's Night Lords hate the Bat-On-A-Hat aspect of their Legion too--IIRC at one point in the book they all sigh and grumble because they have to "Put on their parade armor," which is a different set with all the silly, massive bat wings.

Good choice with the Night Lords, Angel. I say from there expand into Red Corsairs, so you get the combined force from Blood Reaver--it helps that Huron is probably the most competitive CSM special character (allows you to infiltrate D3 infantry units when warlord, and is no slouch in close combat--for being dead cheap).


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

Definitely not down for the goofy ass bat wings hahaha. Yeah, in ADB's books they don't regularly wear that goofy shit so it won't be an issue. 

Good idea with the Red Corsairs, I definitely wanted to include the Apothecary whats-his-face into it, that guy was pretty fucking twisted haha. 

Alright well its looking like Night Lords will be what I end up going with. Been a year since I've read the books, so I'm going to read them again first and then start building up the force.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Have you seen that Forge World has started releasing the older marks of the armor? Might be handy if any of them are wearing older armor.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Angelus Censura said:


> I definitely wanted to include the Apothecary whats-his-face into it, that guy was pretty fucking twisted haha.


Corpsemaster Garreon! Ah yes--an excellent candidate for a homemade Fabius Bile if I've ever seen one (for all that Fabulous Billy's rules are terrible). In case you weren't aware: he and Huron also surface in _The Gildar Rift_, written by Sarah Cawkwell.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Definitely Night Lords. 

Both chapters look cool, but the Night lords don't whine about other people's (evil) piety or lack-there-of.

I just hope you like painting lighting.


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

djinn24 said:


> Have you seen that Forge World has started releasing the older marks of the armor? Might be handy if any of them are wearing older armor.


Yeah I saw that, guess they have had older Mks out for a while, just been so damn long since I've been aware of what's going on with the hobby. Definitely need to get my hands on some of those kits.



Mossy Toes said:


> Corpsemaster Garreon! Ah yes--an excellent candidate for a homemade Fabius Bile if I've ever seen one (for all that Fabulous Billy's rules are terrible). In case you weren't aware: he and Huron also surface in _The Gildar Rift_, written by Sarah Cawkwell.


Shitty that Fabius Bile's rules suck, would definitely be cool to field Garreon as Fabius. Can still make him a Fabius counts-as though, just for shits and grins. Haven't read that book yet - in the Night Lords trilogy by ADB didn't the Night Lords fuck over the Corsairs? May not be according to fluff to field Huron with the Night Lords



Kreuger said:


> Definitely Night Lords.
> 
> Both chapters look cool, but the Night lords don't whine about other people's (evil) piety or lack-there-of.
> 
> I just hope you like painting lighting.


Definitely don't mind painting lightning. Thinking of painting them black with extremely dark blue highlights to trick the eye into thinking the black in the crevices is dark blue. Not into the royal blue some use, seems too bright for them being creatures of the shadows. Also want to try my hand at painting non metallic metals - doing the golds with browns and yellows, see how that turns out. When I was a apprentice tattoo artist, I learned a lot about using non metallic colors to color in metallic areas. We'll see if it translates over the same with minis.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Angelus Censura said:


> in the Night Lords trilogy by ADB didn't the Night Lords fuck over the Corsairs? May not be according to fluff to field Huron with the Night Lords


Oh yes, they certainly did--after working together to cripple the Knights Errant chapter and doom it to a long, slow death.


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

Mossy Toes said:


> Oh yes, they certainly did--after working together to cripple the Knights Errant chapter and doom it to a long, slow death.


That's right I forgot about that. I will have to figure out a way to make everything fit rules wise to still be semi-competitive but still look badass. What point scale are people typically playing at these days? I remember 1000-1750pts being around what was played when I was still in the loop, but it seems these days everyone is all about less foot soldiers and more vehicles.

I'm still stuck on the Iron Warriors way of playing - sit back and blow shit up. Will be interesting playing Night Lords as they will be more CC oriented I think. Shit, may just say fuck it and have them be a Blood Angels counts-as army. They don't use demons or cultists from what a read, just personal servants.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

The sit back and blow things up is certainly viable in the new edition, as it's much shooter-friendly than 5th was. Assault still has it's place, but its overall effectiveness is greatly reduced by some flamers.

Though... ranged Night Lords? Sounds like Heresy to me  The BA counts as isn't a bad idea, I think Deathklokk has been doing that for a few years.


----------

